# Holiday weekend pay?



## aer1386 (Nov 6, 2022)

Has anyone heard if we’re going to get bonus pay on weekends during the holiday season like last year? I haven’t heard anything yet so I’m assuming no.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Nov 6, 2022)

I think there was a thread about this a couple of days ago.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 7, 2022)

Weekend Differential Pay?
					

Hey did anyone hear that Target is doing the Saturday/Sunday differential pay again? It supposedly starts next week. $2 extra/hr. Wondering if it’s just my location or company wide.




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------

